# "Snow Stories" - Winter 2016/2017.



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It's November! Winter is now here.
Here is our "talking about snow and storms" thread for this winter!
enjoy! :smiley-gen125:

Scot


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

They tell us to expect a "normal" winter...whatever that means. Nearly 70F today, nice day 


"*Meteorological winter* begins on December 1. It includes the months of December, January, and February."


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

Winter???

It's 82° and sunny here today.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Right at freezing this morning now warmed up and rain.

Has any one had snow yet????


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Hanky said:


> Right at freezing this morning now warmed up and rain.
> 
> Has any one had snow yet????


had a very brief period of " slush" one day last week, but now its back to Canadian double digit temps, think it hit 12 here today..


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

There I was, in November of 2016, in panic mode because my sunscreen was running low.


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

Not many snow stories yet, sadly... :sad: :blowerhug:
Can't wait to try out the new HS720 I picked up to do my sidewalk.


----------



## jej826 (Sep 13, 2016)

71 degrees here today. I'll have to wait longer to try my new machine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Been so bad here, staring at the snow blower the other day I decided to take out the convertible instead. Didn't put the top down but put a few miles on it instead. :icon_whistling:


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

18C yesterday, and 15C today...but they're still calling for allot of snow this year


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Got a couple of inches of snow in the northern parts of Michigan, but I think that was gone as quick as it came


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

No real snow to speak of yet in Western NY.
although we have had two days where we had flurries in the air.
and plenty of mornings with heavy frost..
the growing season was over in mid-October. (which is typical)

Scot


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

On October 26 we had 2 - 1/2 hours of white-out snow, 32° F, then temps rise and rain came back...no more snow. Thought I might have to pull out one of the blowers and decided the 828 would get the first run...didn't happen. Still felt colder than 32 though :icon-cold:


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Lower Michigan 60 degrees today, using leaf-vac to clean up yard.....No Snow Yet!.....I am patiently waiting.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

There were some flurries here in SE Connecticut a week ago. Now the temperatures are setting record highs!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got no snow stories but on the bright side I'm still out riding the Goldwing or the mighty ST 1300, mid 50's here today


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Not good news, but the drought monitor people say the dry conditions will continue thru Feb for the Northeast 


http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/expert_assessment/season_drought.png


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Was looking out at the yard and gee might have to pull the mower out one more time never mind the snow blower


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Possible snow for the North-East Sunday night into Monday morning.

Scot


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

80 degrees yesterday, 18 degree low this morning and snowing right now.
That's Colorado weather for ya !


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice, Russ! I saw Minnesota was expecting a storm today, too...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Dauntae said:


> Was looking out at the yard and gee might have to pull the mower out one more time never mind the snow blower



yeah, I still have the "final mowing" of the season to do too! 
I still have a front-yard maple that hasn't dropped all its leaves..
Its usually done by now, but Autumn has been really dragging on this year.
Probably in another week the tree will be done, then I will mow over the leaves and do a last mowing of the whole yard..

Scot


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

YEAH! Spirits lifted big time with the snow here in Denver. All of it is melting off the walks and roads but that's just fine, glad to have it on the grassy surfaces!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

they say it will be near 70º today


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> they say it will be near 70º today


*You lucky duck you.*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *You lucky duck you.*


Quack.


----------



## ewhenn (Sep 21, 2015)

...


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

70 degrees F here yesterday...... today is the coldest all year so far...... might hit 30's tonight. maybe winter is finally knocking on the door? Colorado and teh upper midwest took a pretty good hit last night..... I saw I 70 had a bad accident scene on the news this morning west of Denver - one death reported. Stay safe you guys! home is good when the weather is bad ya know.......


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Eh. those accidents were nothing. Just people learning how to drive in snow for the first time, or forgetting how to drive in snow since we haven't had any since last April/May. Sad that there was a fatality or two but such is the price  The stuff is melting away right now. Got 4 inches here, not enough to justify bringing out the real snowblowers. Maybe the piddly paddle jumpers instead.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Quack.


Now WHY is there someone in Georgia on a snow blower forum LOL I bet you giggle when you see pics of all the white suff LOL:snowing:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

It hit 73° today and tomorrow it's supposed to be 30° and 5 inches of snow with another 1-2 on Sunday.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Funny. Just 2 days ago it was sunny and a warm 62 degrees and today after work I got to go out to the shed and dig my Predator 6.5 powered MTD 22 inch blower out and throw some snow. I topped off the gas and it started in 3 pulls of the recoil from sitting all summer long. We got about 5 inches of snow with about a foot and 1/2 inch drift through the middle of the driveway. The 212cc Predator 6.5 is on it's 4th winter now and it still runs great and I was throwing fairly wet snow better than 30 feet which is all the way into the other yard. I am glad that I repowered the old snowblower back in 2012


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Summer this morning, sunny and warm..
changing abruptly to Autumn this afternoon..cold, windy and rainy.
Winter, with snow, arrives by nightfall..


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

Yep. I read that Syracuse might see 12" by some time Monday.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Friday I was out on the mighty ST 1300 mural hunting, saturday it was raining with a few snow flakes in the air. right now it's about 34º with the wind gusting to 40mph


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, windy here today. Has anyone thrown any snow yet ??


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Got enough to keep the grass covered last night but not the ground.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Dauntae said:


> Now WHY is there someone in Georgia on a snow blower forum LOL I bet you giggle when you see pics of all the white suff LOL:snowing:


Robert is a Honda employee and voluntarily offers help to anyone lucky enough to own Honda outdoor power equipment. He is highly respected and "very much appreciated".


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Grunt said:


> Robert is a Honda employee ...


The irony is I do get to use a (Honda) snow blower now and then, but Honda has to fly me, other team members, and all the equipment out to Lake Tahoe or somewhere above 6,000 feet in Colorado. We'll do still and video photography, and/or test prototype Honda machines, and sometimes even other brands to compare. 

Team getting ready...my old boss is running the groom-broom:









The 'talent' getting ready:









Savage!









'So there I was at 6,000 feet...'


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*WOW*! Just saw the local forecast and they showed "Lorraine, NY" with in excess of 3' of snow on the ground !!!!! Do we have a man on the ground in that area?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I am hoping for a snowy winter this year. The last 2 winters have been a total dud with little to no snow. Last year my son wanted to go snowmobiling so I trailered my 2 Polaris snowmobiles all the way up to Grand Marias. In 2 days we rode the entire 140 mile length of the Gunflint trail. They had a ton of snow up there but the sounthern 2/3rd of the state of Minnesota was totally with out snow. Tonight we are getting a little bit of snow maybe up to 2 inches with another chance on late Thanksgiving day into Friday for another 3 or so inches so we are hopefully off to a good start this year. I used the Simplicity 28 inch machine and I am going to need to clean the carburetor and change the oil and put in a new sparkplug on the 9 Horsepower Tecumseh. It ran ok but not as quietly or as smoothly as the Predator did. Hopefully just a tune up will help. The engine is a big Tecumseh Flathead engine and I will get around to fine tuning it in a few days.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

First snow this morning in southern New England! We'll probably end up with 1/4"..not really enough to cover the grass. Many accidents this morning.


----------



## Steimie (Nov 28, 2016)

We received about 2.5" of nastiness yesterday. It started as the big, pretty flakes & then spent the next six hours dancing from sleet & freezing rain back to snow. That was the wettest, heaviest mix I've seen in quite some time.

I cleared the sidewalk & a small area via ham, beans & cornbread powered shovel. It was too warm for much to stick to pavement, but the volume that it came down left a frozen Coke/slushy consistency of almost two inches everywhere.

Rumor has it that Lake Michigan is almost five degrees warmer than normal, so lake effect snow could be in full force very soon!


----------



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

We got about 3" yesterday. So I got to test out the snow blower for the first time. It worked great. Did 4 neighbours sidewalks.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

same here - wet sloppy nasty stuff like a slurpy. We got about 3" and at my folks they got 7". More to come Wednesday maybe..... colder then too. Shouldn't be as hard to deal with at least.....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a few tintops rolled into the shop with snow still on them, most of those guys came from the north and west of me. around here we got all rain


----------



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

I was tent camping this past weekend, an hour away from my house. There was 8" of snow our last morning. Unfortunately only 3" by the time I got home.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Just got a notification about a snow storm coming Wed night to Fri afternoon, and they are talking about 1"-2"/hour at some times....better get some extra gas


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rain.....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Winter is 25% over today.
that is all. 
Scot


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Winter is 25% over today.




LOL :smiley-gen125:


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> a few tintops rolled into the shop
> What in tarnations are tintops??


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Winterrrrrr


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ih8thepackers said:


> detdrbuzzard said:
> 
> 
> > a few tintops rolled into the shop
> ...


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Are y'all excited?*












*Get your gasoline ready cuz those lakes are warm !!!!!! *:smiley-char060:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I can see lots of snow on the national snow cover map? Why no war stories from the trenches ??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

uberT said:


> I can see lots of snow on the national snow cover map? Why no war stories from the trenches ??


* I posted all of mine in What did you do today.*


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

We had a 3" over the weekend - barely enough to even bother with the blower - but I must say I am impressed with how well the Honda re-powered Craftsman performs. That machine was a new one that somebody fired up with no oil in it and of course the Loncin engine bit the dust in short order. I may keep this one for myself!? I also tested out a few other machines I have prepped and ready for sale....... this weekend looks promising though. Supposed to warm up and get a good dumping Friday-Sat. I wouldn't mind a little extra Xmas cash.......


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We've had two very minor incidents...I didn't even bother with any sort of clean up. No foul weather in the forecast apart from a day or two of extreme snow.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Still nothing to report from Rochester NY..still havent fired up the snowblower even once.
although Buffalo, one hour to the west, and Syracuse, one hour to the east, have both had "snow-blowable" snow already..
but Rochester has been in the shadow between the lake effect plumes..

but! looks like the drought will end this weekend!
We are forecast to have 12" to 14" total over Friday and Saturday..

Scpt


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Had to blow the drive way three times this past weekend, I think there's around 8"+ of snow on our property. Took the opportunity to clear out the our parking area, and blow a path to the front door.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*HA-Ha*

*once again we have made national news headlines.for the next 10 days we are going to be the ice/spit bucket of the nation. this weekend the overnight lows will be -20degrees with windchills at 30 or more below. and guess what just before that they are saying we might get another 10 inches. time for me to SUIT UP the carhartts while cleaning up this next mess. don't think I have used those the last 2 years here. GAWD!!!!!!! I miss that already!!!!*


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *once again we have made national news headlines.for the next 10 days we are going to be the ice/spit bucket of the nation. this weekend the overnight lows will be -20degrees with windchills at 30 or more below. and guess what just before that they are saying we might get another 10 inches. time for me to SUIT UP the carhartts while cleaning up this next mess. don't think I have used those the last 2 years here. GAWD!!!!!!! I miss that already!!!!*


I don't mind all the snow, but combined with the cold and wind are going make things suck big time. The thing that sucks too is when I moved in the previous owner left a pair of Dickies coveralls which only went up to about my arm pits....curse my freakish height


----------



## colin.p (Dec 14, 2016)

The snow hasn't yet melted off my Toro 826, from blowing the lane yesterday, and we get a "Special Weather Statement" for another round of white dirt this Saturday. I may have to have a "snow day" from work.....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we had between four and six inches of very wet heavy snow this morning, I didn't get a chance to blow it before heading to henry's and by the time I got home it had compacted down form the on and off rain we had most of the day. it was about 40º when I got home so I was going to just let it melt but there was too much. I made my way to the garage and got the hrt 521 out cause it has an impeller kit. three primes and two pulls and it was running. this was my first use of this machine since installing the impeller kit and I was very impressed, when I could get a good amount of slush in the bucket it was thrown about as far as my other 521 which doesn't have an impeller kit and it didn't clog up either, now all I need is a snowfall like the last one when I used the other 521 to se how far my kitted 521 throws snow


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Temperatures going up up up here! Close to 60F on Thursday and that will be the end of our modest 10" snowfall this past Saturday.


----------



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

Been getting a few inches here and there. But it has been very cold. Usually below-20C for a low with a wind-chill of -30C. Now it is going to warm up to 0C by this weekend.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

jshel101 said:


> Been getting a few inches here and there. But it has been very cold. Usually below-20C for a low with a wind-chill of -30C. Now it is going to warm up to 0C by this weekend.


What part of Canukistan are you at? . Sounds about the same weather we're having in the interior of B.C, up and down weather,but colder and less snow than normal.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Had a couple of good snow falls the first couple of weeks of December, then the week of Christmas it got in the 40's then snow, and cold, then warm and rain/ice on and off again for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

detdrbuzzard said:


> we had between four and six inches of very wet heavy snow this morning, I didn't get a chance to blow it before heading to henry's and by the time I got home it had compacted down form the on and off rain we had most of the day. it was about 40º when I got home so I was going to just let it melt but there was too much. I made my way to the garage and got the hrt 521 out cause it has an impeller kit. three primes and two pulls and it was running. this was my first use of this machine since installing the impeller kit and I was very impressed, when I could get a good amount of slush in the bucket it was thrown about as far as my other 521 which doesn't have an impeller kit and it didn't clog up either, now all I need is a snowfall like the last one when I used the other 521 to se how far my kitted 521 throws snow


The old toro's and ariens 2 stages love impeller kits. idk why the manufacturers dont have them as standard equipment now a days. they make throwing slush a non problem once installed the machines never clog/ have throwing problems.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

It's been pretty quiet here (not unlike last year by this date). We've had a few dustings, and only two storms worthy of the blower:


The weekend before Christmas (Dec 17-18), we got 4-5 inches on Saturday morning. However, we were taking a mini-vacation in NH, and it warmed up on Sunday (the next day), and by the time we got home Sunday evening, the driveway had cleared itself (sun-facing, and a decent slope).


Last Saturday (Jan 7), we got about 7-8 inches. It was frigid out, so it was very light and powdery. My 2013 Honda started right up after opening the gas valve and pulling 4 times (I had test-started it a few weeks ago when threatened with another storm that turned into an inch of ice for us). Ran perfectly for about 2 hours, on last year's gas (with Star Tron Enzyme treatment). We got two good nights of sledding, then another warm spell (including rain) starting on Tuesday, and it was all but gone by Wednesday.


Over the past month, we've had temps as low as the single digits, and as high as upper 50s.


Some possible flurries tomorrow night, after that, no snow in the upcoming forecast, at all...


Mike


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

mishkaya said:


> Not many snow stories yet, sadly... :sad: :blowerhug:
> *Can't wait to try out the new HS720* I picked up to do my sidewalk.


Nice! I just got an HS720AA at the beginning of January and I've already used it three times here in Utah.


----------



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

SAVAGE420 said:


> What part of Canukistan are you at? . Sounds about the same weather we're having in the interior of B.C, up and down weather,but colder and less snow than normal.




I'm from Calgary. It's starting to warm up. No quite as warm as they said. Suppose to be in the single digits next week. I was kind of hoping for more s ow instead of above freezing temps. Just makes it a mess out there.


----------



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

Here , we got almost no snow , sunny every day , really high temperature . 

Just kiddin, the snow blowers have been running total around 20h , already out of space for snow at some place.

We can get 3 seasons in one day ( from +10°C to -30c° on same day ) and got 20" of really heavy wet snow .

Glad I swapped my wheeled deluxe ariens for a tracked ariens sho, I was tired to fight the snowblower in those conditions.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Today is January 15, 2017.
The half-way point of this winter.
Two and a half months down, two and a half months to go.

Scot


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, we're in the back half of winter now, warmer days and higher sun angle. Not a flake in sight. 


Big rain expected early next week. Cycling planned for the weekend with uber-warm temps. It's weird. Way too warm.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm heading outside in a few minutes to deal with our monster snow fall (1.5") 


This winter has been much like the last: a disappointer


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

We had about 2''-3'' Monday. This is the first time using the blower since about mid-December. I was pleasantly surprised that it started on the first pull, and without having to dive for the choke.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

....well the ground is white again......no need for a blower tho.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nwcove said:


> ....well the ground is white again......no need for a blower tho.


 same here


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

FINALLY! We're going to get a nice snowfall during the day tomorrow, region-wide. I was at HD an hour ago and thought for sure they'd have the BBQs lined up as far as the eye could see. Not the case, but they did have LOTS and lots of minty-fresh Ariens, all with those new dark, silver wheels, ready to go to new homes!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

uberT said:


> I was at HD an hour ago and thought for sure they'd have the BBQs lined up as far as the eye could see. Not the case, but they did have LOTS and lots of minty-fresh Ariens, all with those new dark, silver wheels, ready to go to new homes!


Did they sell all of the Cub Cadets?


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

Started crazy in November 2016 having a 15 inch every week till early December, then someone turned off the snow canon. lol


Had 1/2 inch ice covered 6'' of snow yesterday night , following an inch a day for the past week, expecting some this weekend. Not much winter going on in 2017 here. Not even that crazy February artic cold. But I don't mind that.


Still manage to get a monster slide going for the kids.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

caddydaddy said:


> Did they sell all of the Cub Cadets?



They definitely have other brands but I saw nothing except Ariens inside and outside today. No SnoTek either.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Nothing much to report from the far East.

We just had about 3" of snow/ice pellets roll through now turning to freezing rain then a days worth of rain in store. It's been a lacklustre winter with maybe 1-2 decent snowfalls each month. Kinda getting bummed since getting the Yammie working. :smiley-confused013:


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

FINALLY, #SNOWMAGEDDON is approaching! Upwards of 75cm is being dumped on the Maritime Provinces though with lesser amounts headed for NL tomorrow I still can't wait!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Greg, they said you guys could expect quite the storm out of this mess. I just finished cleaning up. I think we ended up with only 7" or so. It all seemed to come last night and temps were close to 0C. The snow was really heavy this morning...maybe more of what we're accustomed to dealing with. Bright, sunny and big wind now bringing all sorts of stuff down.


We hauled the 28" machine up from the basement and ran it for the first time since last year. I really miss the cork screw style chute adjuster.












We've got a lot of snow depth now. I think warmer temps and rain are coming later this week.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

GregNL said:


> FINALLY, #SNOWMAGEDDON is approaching! Upwards of 75cm is being dumped on the Maritime Provinces though with lesser amounts headed for NL tomorrow I still can't wait!


Hey Greg... I'm right there on your map of Atlantic Canada. Middle of Nova Scotia, Truro. 3:30 pm and it has been snowing and blowing since about 10 or 11 am this morning. Supposed to continue until tomorrow sometime. Got about 6 inches down now but some drifting happening. The whole province is just about shut down. White-outs everywhere. I'm gonna sleep on this and deal with it in the morning... Cheers! 


Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Blackstar said:


> Hey Greg... I'm right there on your map of Atlantic Canada. Middle of Nova Scotia, Truro. 3:30 pm and it has been snowing and blowing since about 10 or 11 am this morning. Supposed to continue until tomorrow sometime. Got about 6 inches down now but some drifting happening. The whole province is just about shut down. White-outs everywhere. I'm gonna sleep on this and deal with it in the morning... Cheers!
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow.


Yarmouth dodged this one. I got up at 3am to see what was happening. Plow had been by but not a lot of snow. I have a driveway to clear for 5 am so I go do it expecting it to break loose any time. Finished that still not a lot of snow. Town had all the streets plowed. So I clean up the rest of my drives. A bit of ice pellets near noon, light flurries in the afternoon. +2 C roads melted clear and even drives with no salt were bare. I dont think we got 20 cm. Light snow and blowing tonight, forecast is 5 cm. Not a bad storm here. Far from the forecast yesterday of 40 - 60 cm /winds 90 to 110 k


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Prime said:


> Yarmouth dodged this one. I got up at 3am to see what was happening. Plow had been by but not a lot of snow. I have a driveway to clear for 5 am so I go do it expecting it to break loose any time. Finished that still not a lot of snow. Town had all the streets plowed. So I clean up the rest of my drives. A bit of ice pellets near noon, light flurries in the afternoon. +2 C roads melted clear and even drives with no salt were bare. I dont think we got 20 cm. Light snow and blowing tonight, forecast is 5 cm. Not a bad storm here. Far from the forecast yesterday of 40 - 60 cm /winds 90 to 110 k


youve been lucky ! further up the shore we are still getting hammered as of now ( 9pm) easy 50 cm at my location, with house shaking wind......had a lull mid afternoon and cleared the driveways, now its as bad as it was at what i thought was the worst. lost power for 5 hrs.....with a restore date of tomorrow at 8 pm. thank god the lights came back on tonight at 7. still no sign of a plow here.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Prime count yourself lucky, in the Valley (Kingston/Greenwood) we've been getting 111kph winds, and 60+ CM's, sounds like ice pellets out there now. I'll play outside tomorrow, I'm done for today. All my "keep me warm" snow blow gear is wet.
How was the storm surge, lots of places been reporting bad things, Margaretsville lost its wharf, and Halifax historic properties was flooding out. Its getting close to high tide now to!


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

uberT said:


> Greg, they said you guys could expect quite the storm out of this mess. I just finished cleaning up. I think we ended up with only 7" or so.
> 
> 
> We hauled the 28" machine up from the basement and ran it for the first time since last year. I really miss the cork screw style chute adjuster.


Nice looking family! =)

Nova Scotia is getting the brunt of it with upwards of 80cm, we could get 40cm+ depending on how it tracks.




Blackstar said:


> Hey Greg... I'm right there on your map of Atlantic Canada. Middle of Nova Scotia, Truro. 3:30 pm and it has been snowing and blowing since about 10 or 11 am this morning. Supposed to continue until tomorrow sometime. Got about 6 inches down now but some drifting happening. The whole province is just about shut down. White-outs everywhere. I'm gonna sleep on this and deal with it in the morning... Cheers!
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow.


I don't blame you for waiting this one out, it's a very slow moving system which means Apocalyptic snowfall amounts! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Hoping these weather models are correct:










I'm in the purple area: 











Should be an interesting 24-36hrs, can't wait to dig out! :yahoo:


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes a whomper thru out most of Atlantic Canada. Got a cm or so here last night ,nothing really. Another one forecast for Wed night Thursday. 10 to 20 with mixed precipitation. More heavy crap.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes. Definitely lucked out here. Not a bad thing. I feel for you folks. Worst thing another storm is coming Wed night Your not even going to be cleared from this one. Looks like we're paying for the great Jan weather we had.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Sooo.... They updated the weather models and here's a prediction from the 2 local TV weather news meteorologists:

I should note, I'm perfectly okay with this! :wavetowel2:


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Just got back inside after clearing out a few driveways after the blizzard last night. Ended up with about a foot of snow but some drifting was about 3 feet. After all was done the dogs were having problems in the back yard. The big Guy, Beau, was getting some ice balls built up on his feet. See him limping toward the end of video. He's a Golden Retriever/ Great Pyrenees mix, rescued from Labrador.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i dont think i will have any more snow stories this year. no snow on the ground in NE Ohio and 4 days of 55+ no snow in sight.

on the other hand i think i might be getting the golf clubs out of storage this weekend


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> i dont think i will have any more snow stories this year. no snow on the ground in NE Ohio and 4 days of 55+ no snow in sight.
> 
> on the other hand i think i might be getting the golf clubs out of storage this weekend


That's crazy! Is that normal for this time of year? We're guaranteed to have snowstorms well up into April, sometimes into May. I've even seen snow in June though certainly not a welcome sight.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

GregNL said:


> That's crazy! Is that normal for this time of year? We're guaranteed to have snowstorms well up into April, sometimes into May. I've even seen snow in June though certainly not a welcome sight.


The last 2 years we have had mild winters without much snow. normally we see snow in march april not really. we always have "some snow" in march sometimes in doesnt stick or stay around.

our snow season is November- March i get lake effect where i live so if the wind is right we can get alot of snow in a short time.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> The last 2 years we have had mild winters without much snow. normally we see snow in march April not really. we always have "some snow" in march sometimes in doesn't stick or stay around.
> 
> our snow season is November- March i get lake effect where i live so if the wind is right we can get a lot of snow in a short time.


Was gonna say, otherwise it would almost defeat the purpose of a snowblower if it only snowed once or twice and that was the end of it, no fun in that.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, it looks like the first half of the storm is over with about 30cm/12" down, a slight break in between where temperatures hovered around 0°C creating about 2-3mm of freezing rain and a snow/rain mix, suffice to say the outer layer was soaking wet plus making the snow set like cement, perfect for dense snow balls but not fun to shovel and a little bit harder on the snowblower, luckily I had most of it done by then.

On the plus side there's another 30cm on the way for Wednesday from this same system! :wavetowel2:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

WOW, you guys have hit the snow fall lottery this year!!! Good luck!


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

uberT said:


> WOW, you guys have hit the snow fall lottery this year!!! Good luck!


Thanks uberT! That was last evening, we have just as much if not more today with the second half of the storm and more on the way! I was going to leave it and tackle it all at once but I'd definitely be overwhelmed, especially with drifting. Must get ready and go dig out again. :snow48:


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

I've been meaning to get around to posting Part 2 of that 36 hr system that lasted from Tuesday into Wednesday, I've been too busy until now. After digging out and cleaning up the driveway as posted above here's what ensued the following morning:















































What an absolutely fun time, the Yamaha loved it as well! Of course, it didn't end there. We received another 2-3" on Thursday which a nice crust of 2-3mm of freezing rain, man could that stuff fly!


----------

